# Sawk in white



## NightGhost (May 31, 2011)

Ok does anyone have any tips on finding a sawk on pokemon white. I am trying to get one but people on GTS are annoying because of the stupid trades they put up. Ex: Lv15 Sawk for Lv100 Zekrom, i mean really. Or those people who put up trades for impossible pokemon.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2011)

Pretty sure there is a shizload of Sawk in Pinwheel Forest, Route 15, Route 18, or Route 10. Just gotta check the shaking grass.


----------



## Superbird (May 31, 2011)

5% chance in shaking grass (in White, at least)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 31, 2011)

5% of catching one in shaking grass, as superbird said. I believe they're present wherever throh are found, so for a relatively high-leveled one, I would check shaking grass on route 10.


----------



## Spatz (May 31, 2011)

Previous two posts /thread


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that, hmm once I get him I will almost be done with the Unova Dex, almost caught/trained them all!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 1, 2011)

I was under the impression Sawk was a Black exclusive?

Anyway so if that's not the case can Throh be found the same way in Black?


----------



## BlackTitress (Jun 1, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I was under the impression Sawk was a Black exclusive?
> 
> Anyway so if that's not the case can Throh be found the same way in Black?


Yup. Throh is easier to get in White, Sawk is easier to get in Black.


----------

